# Best nighttime cloth diaper for toddler?



## Lina W (Apr 10, 2008)

We just made the switch to cloth diapers for our 18 month-old and it's going great. We use pocket diapers with microfiber inserts (mainly Mommy's Touch but we also have a couple of Happy Heiny's, a Bumgenius and a Fuzzi Bunz). Now my question to you experienced CDers is: what type of diaper works best during the night to prevent leaks? I have been using a pocket diaper with double inserts, but we do get leaks sometimes. Is there a diaper that will not leak after 12 hours of sleeping, with some nighttime nursing? Or is that just an impossible expectation? I would really like to not have to do any nighttime diaper changes so I'm willing to use disposables at night if that works better, but in my experience even a disposable diaper leaks sometimes at night and I would of course prefer to use cloth. In your opinion, what type of diaper is the best nighttime diaper for a night-nursing toddler?


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmm... when I saw the title I was going to recommend a fuzzi bunz with two inserts, but it seems you've already tried that. That's what I use for both my diapered kids (2.5yo and 13mo) and it works 99% of the time.

I have heard that if you use 1 microfiber insert + 1 hemp insert in a good pocket diaper (like fuzzi bunz), you'll get the best absorption. The microfiber absorbs faster while the hemp absorbs more, so put the microfiber insert on top for the best results.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I've used pockets with microfiber inserts over hemp inserts successfully with my toddlers, but if that's not working for you, might you consider a prefold with a doubler covered with something like a Thirsties cover? This combo has also worked well for us.

Good luck!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We use prefolds (two premium) and a wool cover (aristocrats) It's the only thing that works! (And lasts 12 hours)


----------



## Lina W (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advice! It's greatly appreciated! I think I will start by trying a hemp insert under a microfiber insert in the pocket diaper and see how that works. Thanks again!


----------



## MandyGail (Jan 16, 2007)

My fave for night time is Dry-bees fleece - never leaked - ever! & DS pees a lot at night


----------



## Mom2Connor_Allie (Oct 7, 2008)

We also stick with microfiber and a good hemp insert below, or a combination insert like Super Do (microfiber and hemp in one insert). DryBees Fleece as MandyGail mentioned also work wonders for heavy wetters.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
We use prefolds (two premium) and a wool cover (aristocrats) It's the only thing that works! (And lasts 12 hours)









: We have two super-soaker DSs and this is the only thing that works. In fact, for my older DS, we use a hemp doubler underneath the two PFs, then an Imse Vimse PUL Night cover, then his Aristocrats longies, because he often leaks without the PUL cover.







:


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Have you tried three inserts? That works really well for my heavy-wetting 13mo.


----------



## jennert (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
We use prefolds (two premium) and a wool cover (aristocrats) It's the only thing that works! (And lasts 12 hours)

ditto this for us!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

A giant fitted, with a prefold inside, and wool over all of it, is the only system that could ever get my toddlers through the night. We use Very Baby Simply Nights, with the extra doubler, AND a premium prefold inside of it. They have these huge bubble butts, but we never have wet sheets.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Very Baby Simply Nights with an Aristocrat wool soaker was a bulletproof combo for us. The Aristocrat needs to be broken in a bit before it reaches its full potential.

http://tallulahbaby.com/simply-nights-cloth-diapers/ - I prefer the hemp

http://nickisdiapers.com/catalog.php?category=67


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

cricketts fitteds with an additional hemp insert inside of it, under fleece or wool


----------



## Lina W (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you so much to all of you for all your ideas! It seems like there is hope! I would really love to not have to use a disposable at night. I haven't ordered anything new yet, but I think I will for sure order some hemp inserts to begin with. I'll let you know how it goes! And thanks again for all your input!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I love Bagshot Row Bamboo overnights with fleece or wool covers. My favorite wool is Luxe Baby -so soft and great absorbancy. DD is a heavy, heavy wetter!


----------



## StarMom2 (Apr 29, 2008)

I actually switched to cloth because my toddlers leaked so much overnight. Now we don't have anymore night leaks! I use a FB and stuff it with a hemp prefold and a regular prefold for my 18 month old DD who has milk in the night. My 2 12/ yr old DS has a FB with a little less stuffing. Hemp is the answer - much more absorbant. I also use wool shorties over the FB just in case.


----------



## Lina W (Apr 10, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know what turned out to be the solution for us. It seems like what works is to use three inserts, either two microfiber inserts and one hemp insert on the bottom, or one microfiber insert and two hemp inserts on the bottom. Two microfiber inserts and one hemp insert gets very bulky and it can be difficult to get the PJ's on, but with the two hemp inserts that is not a problem (since they're thinner). So thank you everyone for all your advice! It seems like we've found our solution!


----------

